# سلسلة كتب عن سوائل الحفر Drilling Fluids



## NOC_engineer (17 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

سيتم في هذا الموضوع وضع مجموعة كبيرة من الكتب عن سوائل الحفر Drilling Fluids

الكتب المخطط وضعها في هذا الموضوع تزيد عن 25 كتاب إن شاء الله 

ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## NOC_engineer (17 سبتمبر 2014)

*كتاب Drilling Fluids Manual*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نبدأ هذه السلسلة بكتاب Drilling Fluids Manual

الذي يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (21 سبتمبر 2014)

*كتاب Drilling Fluids Manual*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب آخر بنفس العنوان السابق Drilling Fluids Manual

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (24 سبتمبر 2014)

*كتاب Drilling Fluids Technology*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Drilling Fluids Technology

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## لورنس بغداد (25 سبتمبر 2014)

موفق ان شاء لله


----------



## eng alaa naser (25 سبتمبر 2014)

مرحبا انا جديد على المنتدى 
كيف ممكن اسأل سؤال ؟؟؟؟


----------



## NOC_engineer (25 سبتمبر 2014)

لورنس بغداد قال:


> موفق ان شاء لله


أشكرك أخي الكريم


----------



## NOC_engineer (25 سبتمبر 2014)

eng alaa naser قال:


> مرحبا انا جديد على المنتدى
> كيف ممكن اسأل سؤال ؟؟؟؟



أخي الكريم 
كما نشرت هذه المشاركة يمكنك (الرد على المواضيع) من خلال النقر على زر (إضافة رد) أعلى كل موضوع أو أستخدام مربع الحوار الموجود في الأسفل.
أما إذا أردت نشر موضوع جديد أو وضع سؤال أو استفسار يجب عليك الذهاب الى الصفحة الرئيسية (هندسة البترول) والنقر على زر (موضوع جديد).
لكن يجب عليك قبلها مراجعة قوانين الموقع كي لا يتعرض موضوعك أو ردك للحذف.


----------



## NOC_engineer (25 سبتمبر 2014)

*كتاب Drilling Fluids*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Drilling Fluids

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (30 سبتمبر 2014)

*كتاب Drilling Fluids & Hydraulics*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Drilling Fluids & Hydraulics

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا

أو من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (4 أكتوبر 2014)

*كتاب Drilling Fluids Technology Performance & Environmental Considerations*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب 
Drilling Fluids Technology Performance & Environmental Considerations

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا

أو من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (11 أكتوبر 2014)

*كتاب Drilling Fluids & Health Risk Management*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Drilling Fluids & Health Risk Management

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا

أو من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (19 أكتوبر 2014)

*كتاب Development of Water-Based Drilling Fluids customized for Shale Reservoirs*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب 
Development of Water-Based Drilling Fluids customized for Shale Reservoirs

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا 

أو من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (27 أكتوبر 2014)

*كتاب offshore Discharge of Drilling Fluids & Cuttings*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب offshore Discharge of Drilling Fluids & Cuttings

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا
أو من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (3 نوفمبر 2014)

*كتاب Drilling Fluid manual*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Drilling Fluid manual

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا
أو من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (8 نوفمبر 2014)

*كتاب Water - Based Drilling Fluids*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Water - Based Drilling Fluids

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا
أو من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (15 نوفمبر 2014)

*كتاب Analysis of Drilling Fluid Rheology and Tool Joint*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Analysis of Drilling Fluid Rheology and Tool Joint

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا
أو من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (20 نوفمبر 2014)

*كتاب Exercises within Drilling Fluid Engineering*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كتاب Exercises within Drilling Fluid Engineering

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا
أو من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (24 نوفمبر 2014)

*كتاب Experimental Study of Rheological Properties of Model Drilling Fluids*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كتاب Experimental Study of Rheological Properties of Model Drilling Fluids

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا
أو من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (1 ديسمبر 2014)

*كتاب Future Challenges of Drilling Fluids and Their Rheological Measurements*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Future Challenges of Drilling Fluids and Their Rheological Measurements

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا 
أو من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (1 ديسمبر 2014)

*كتاب Future Challenges of Drilling Fluids and Their Rheological Measurements*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كتاب Future Challenges of Drilling Fluids and Their Rheological Measurements

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا 
أو من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (7 ديسمبر 2014)

*كتاب Oil based drilling fluids with tailor-made Rheological properties*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كتاب Oil based drilling fluids with tailor-made Rheological properties

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا
أو من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (13 ديسمبر 2014)

*كتاب The Effect of Drilling Fluid Rheological Properties on Hole Cleaning*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كتاب The Effect of Drilling Fluid Rheological Properties on Hole Cleaning

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا
أو من هنا


----------



## NOC_engineer (26 ديسمبر 2014)

*كتاب Drilling Fluids Technology Performance & Environmental Consideration*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كتاب Drilling Fluids Technology Performance & Environmental Consideration

يمكنكم تحميله من هنا


----------

